# Alternative Agnus Dei for Mozart's Requiem



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

After a lot of extensive research on Mozart's Requiem, I found some sketches that were intended for Mozart's Requiem.

I found two sketches (written in 1791), one was suggested to have been intended for the Recordare, but was never used. The other one was confirmed to be for the Requiem, but no strong evidence has been stated on what part it belongs to. I think the character of the sketch very well fits the Agnus Dei. Although it's not necessarily for the Agnus Dei, and there is no concrete evidence that Mozart would use this sketch, I think it makes a better Agnus Dei than the one Sussmayr wrote.

I posted it on my channel:


----------

